# The Death of William Jenkyn -- Questions



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 18, 2008)

For the historically or trivia-minded (like me), I have a couple of questions concerning the death of William Jenkyn, the English Puritan. 

The story is told about how Charles II playfully requested one night in January 1684 that his musicians should play "Jenkyn's Farewell." Upon which, he was informed of the death of William Jenkyn at Newgate Prison. Is there, in fact, a tune called "Jenkyn's Farewell"? 

At his funeral, Jenkyn's daughter handed out mourning rings inscribed thus: "Mr. William Jenkyn murdered in Newgate." There were many in attendance. Are there any of those particular mourning rings around today, in a museum or private collection, perchance?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 24, 2008)

Too obscure?


----------



## Zenas (Nov 24, 2008)

Huh?

*bewildered look*


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 24, 2008)

Zenas said:


> Huh?
> 
> *bewildered look*



Apparently so.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Nov 25, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Too obscure?




No, it's not too obscure. I mean, I am familliar with the account, (Beeke, Meet the Puritans, page 382), but I do not know the answer to either question.


Google doesn't yield any answers either. Do you know the answers? Are you testing us, or are you looking for the answers. If you do know..."spill the beans!" 

I'm curious about this myself now! Thanks Andrew...something new for me to obsess about.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 28, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Too obscure?
> ...



Sterling -- These are just questions that came into my head after reading through Jenkyn's exposition of Jude again recently. I tend to think of obscure historical trivia questions and want to find out the answers, but in this case, I have not been able to satisfy my curiosity. I am hoping someone who reads this might know the answers. Sorry for starting a new obsession, brother! 
-----Added 11/28/2008 at 01:46:18 EST-----
A quote from _Mr. Jenkins's Dying Thoughts: Who Departed this Life on Monday the 19th of this Instant January, in the Prison of Newgate_ (1685):



> Great is the heinousness of sin, since it can provoke a God of much Mercy to express much severity. That drop of Gall must needs be bitter that can imbitter a whole Sea of honey, how offensive must sin then be that can provoke a God, to whose Ocean of pity the Sea is but a drop! God doth not Afflict us willingly: He gives Honey naturally, but stings only when he is provoked by us. So that every Sufferer Coines his own Calamities, & there is no Arrow of Judgment falls down upon us, but what was first (in sinning) shot upwards by us; no shower of miseries sent down upon us, but what was First caused by the ascent of the vapours of our sin; Nor any Print of Calamity made on us, but sin is the Print that makes it. What a folly is it then for us in our suffering to be impatient against God, and yet patient with our sin, or to be angry with the Medicine, and yet in love with the disease. Let us justify God therefore in all our sufferings, and condemn ourselves.


----------

